# HB 197 / Child Support and licenses



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Want a hunting/fishing license in Utah? Better be current on your child support...

hmmm...

I should be safe. What about you??

I wonder how this might negatively affect funding for the DWR?
I would think the DWR would want to sell a license to everyone, including those of us that might fit the category of a deplorable.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I think it could very well effect their income. Oh...the trouble that can come from a woman scorned! Lol. There was i time in my life that if this law was ineffect I would have had a very hard time going hunting. Even if I was current on all counts she would have done her darndest to prove otherwise just out of spite. Probably would of cost me an extra 20k in attorney fees!😳


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What if the deadbeat dad wanted to take his kids fishing? 

I'm not sure I like this. It seems to selectively target sportsmen over those that enjoy other pastimes. 

(FWIW, it doesn't affect me at all, personally)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I like it. If you have ever known a deadbeat dad or even mom you would also support it. 

I watched one mom struggle for a number of years while her ex and the father of her kids would buy anything that he wanted and ignore his two main responsibilities. He figured that since he would pick the kids up once a month and take them out for ice cream that he was fulfilling his obligations. 

The funny thing is that when the mom remarried and took him to court to allow her new husband to adopt the two kids the dad fought it tooth and nail all the while being thousands behind in his child support. The mom eventually won out and her new husband became those two kids new dad and have been quite happy the last 20 or so years.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Divorce and child support can be quite a problem. I've seen both sides in my family unfortunately.

The state already garnishes wages and tax returns. This is just one more way to try to get a deadbeat spouse to pay up. 

I doubt many deadbeat spouses would be trying to take a kid fishing or hunting.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I can think of several situations where a deadbeat dad is only a deadbeat to the kids with the ex and not the kids with the current wife...

...but, I worry more that those of us who do take care of our kids are being punished. Afterall, the funds that could potentially be lost to the state are funds that could be used to benefit fish and wildlife.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Many states have statutes similar to this that affect recreational licensing. It could reduce some of the DWR funds but seems to me such monies should first go to delinquent child or spousal support.

I would guess there is a desire/need for state agencies to act in coordination when it comes to this sort of court related delinquency.

https://www.ncsl.org/research/human...ictions-for-failure-to-pay-child-support.aspx


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol.. the DWR can't even stop SFW from rigging draws, nor can they "tie their own shoes" with a lot of other things. 

The website constantly crashes and the draw is sketchy at best. The DWR can't do draws faster, but can somehow link up to a very complex backed child support system?


Regardless of my belief on the idea, I do not believe in the ability of the DWR to properly enforce it(systematically speaking). They have said how much redoing the draw process would cost and can't afford it regardless.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The state is already using plenty of funds to support and limit the problem. They are just trying to control the bleeding.

I've seen a lot of different scenarios about who is paying who and who is not. Along with the costs both legal and personal to enforce court ordered payments.

For those who are supporting a current spouse and neglecting their responsibility to the ex-spouse maybe they should have thought about that a little sooner.

And for the record I payed my court ordered support while raising two others whom their father wanted nothing to do with them.

Raise the licence fees if that what it takes for DWR to survive.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I like the proposal. 

Quoting the article, “It’s just another way to incentivize the payment of child support and making sure our children are taken care of in Utah.”

This isn't a way for the DNR to have/make more money, this is a way to force people to put priorities above recreation.


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

My legislator says there are 24,000 hunters/anglers that are behind on their child support.
Mac


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

macanudo said:


> My legislator says there are 24,000 hunters/anglers that are behind on their child support.
> Mac


I wonder how many of those would reach the $2500 threshold for action in this bill? I've never divorced or have kids yet. I know it's highly variable but how many months of payments would that be (median/average)?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> I wonder how many of those would reach the $2500 threshold for action in this bill? I've never divorced or have kids yet. I know it's highly variable but how many months of payments would that be (median/average)?


Entirely dependent upon how many kids and the income of both mom and dad.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Just read over the bill thoroughly. 

It sounds like a current license and tag remains in effect if it was received before the child support conditions were met? The language used is "an individual who is delinquent on a child support obligation may not apply for, obtain, or attempt to obtain a license, permit, or tag required under this title".

Is a Class B misdemeanor common for the type of fraud outlined in this bill?

I assume individuals are notified by the state when the delinquency standards are met, especially if a lien is placed against them?

All new to me.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the Proposal of the HB. 


I have two X's and I was paying $1,800 a month in Child Support for two children. Did that for 12 years, and believe me, it was a struggle to keep finances together! Luckily, I never went into arrears and made sure my kids had what they needed. 


I'm not wanting to sound like a saint, (far from it) but Men and Women have a responsibility to take care and nurture their kids. I have 0 respect for a "dead beat parent". Nail their hide to the wall IMO!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

sounds like there will be more hunters in the field this year. they will be unencumbered by the lack of tags or legality since they can't even get a license.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> I love the Proposal of the HB.
> 
> I have two X's and I was paying $1,800 a month in Child Support for two children. Did that for 12 years, and believe me, it was a struggle to keep finances together! Luckily, I never went into arrears and made sure my kids had what they needed.
> 
> I'm not wanting to sound like a saint, (far from it) but Men and Women have a responsibility to take care and nurture their kids. I have 0 respect for a "dead beat parent". Nail their hide to the wall IMO!


Agreed. I got jipped on child support for almost the entire 18 years I was owed it. Didn't get a dime for the last 10 years before my daughter turned 18. It's too bad they couldn't create a law that prevented these types from getting into the bar if they were behind on child support.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

macanudo said:


> My legislator says there are 24,000 hunters/anglers that are behind on their child support.
> Mac


#pointcreepsolved


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

No simpathy for a dead beat here.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

backcountry said:


> It sounds like a current license and tag remains in effect if it was received before the child support conditions were met?


Sounds like the UDWR will be selling 24,000 5 year licenses really soon....

...


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have to say that Utah is about the most unfair unbalanced state when decisions come down on spousal or child support. Mother right states are load of BS in this day and age of everything is equal responsibility. What's the rebuttal of a system used as punishment rather than a tool to look after the actual welfare of the affected children. Keep enjoying all the glass houses in prefect Utah, just avoid eye contact if a window shaders.






Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I like the idea and I’m sure it could help a tiny tiny bit... I pay all of my child support and half of every other expense that my two kids need. And I also pay half of my 3 step children’s needs two of which are young adults and one is 17. I swear there more expensive than my littles... my step kids dad is a two bit loser who cry’s about having to pay the remaining child support of his 17 year old daughter! And thats the only obligation he has other wise.. unfortunately he does not hunt or fish which I’m sure there’s a much higher percentage of dead beats that don’t then do.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I like this proposed law and hope it passes. My wife and I have friends that have struggled for years to get money out of their baby daddys. But the guys always have a new truck or a new gun or go on trips and go hunting. We have seen these kids suffer and we have helped them as best as we can when we can.

This might get me banned but if you are a deadbeat dad....

*GO F*** YOURSELF YOU WORTHLESS PR!K!!*


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Well stated! 👍 Its amazing to me the effects that a great dad has on their children. And there’s a lot of POS out there that have no clue!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I too have seen both sides of this issue and it really is a serious issue, hopefully other benefits are also cut for deadbeats. Ive seen much of the same as mentioned way in arrears but the loser is driving a near new $70k truck and a Maserati and Harley, etc. Particularly difficult when the loser is self employed, cant really garnish when they fabricate figures to show they dont make any money despite all the assets already mentioned.


----------



## Bardiel (Mar 16, 2021)

That's really an unjustified law. Another desperate move by the state. It's not only that we have to suffer by not seeing our kids as much as we would like since the mother has the custody, but we can not also take them with us on our favorite hobby. I don't understand why these laws don't take into consideration the kids feelings in the first place. When I broke up with my wife it didn't end well and even the amount that she was asking for the monthly support was a bit outrageous. I had to refer her to a child support calculator based on my income and actual ability to help her and the kid , so she could understand that it's not something random.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

PBH said:


> Want a hunting/fishing license in Utah? Better be current on your child support...
> 
> hmmm...
> 
> ...


Fewer deplorables in the marsh sounds good.



CPAjeff said:


> I like the proposal.
> 
> Quoting the article, "It's just another way to incentivize the payment of child support and making sure our children are taken care of in Utah."
> 
> This isn't a way for the DNR to have/make more money, this is a way to force people to put priorities above recreation.


Agreed. Having kids is a huge responsibility. Fulfill it before you buy a MM.


----------

